# Audioritmico para TIRA DE 300 LEDS A 12V



## flyer86 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola, un gusto encontrar por la red foros como este, les cuento un poco lo que tengo en mente, es algo sencillo supongo pero no he encontrado nada al respecto:

Tengo una tira de 5 metros con 300 leds blancos los cuales todos están en una tira única, simplemente los conecto a una fuente de 12 volts (Corriente alterna) y prenden sin ningún problema.

-->Justo como esta: http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/H/H50503E0.PDF  <--

Mi intención es hacerla audiorítmica, que prendan y apaguen todos los leds al mismo tiempo al ritmo de la música, ya sea por medio de un micrófono o conectarlo directamente a la salida de audio. Me queda claro que lo que hay que controlar son esos 12v, que varíen según la música y logre el efecto audiorítmico.

La mayoría de circuitos que he encontrado han sido para leds independientes, o sea conectar led por led y eso no es lo que busco, no es mi idea hacer un vúmetro, efecto ecualizador o conectar pocos leds por medio de un tip31 o 41.

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradecería bastante!

Las tiras son para un proyecto de sistemas de música (sinfonolas digitales) adjunto una fotografia para darle mas sentido a mi petición:

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x226/larpusnovasonic/uMusik-foro.jpg

Saludos a todos!


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 12, 2011)

Podrias Probar con ulgun audiorritmico de los que hay en el foro, los que son a 220Vac, que usan un Triac para manejar la carga, pero en ves de poner los 220V, lo usas con tus 12Vac.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez te da una idea.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## informaty (Jul 15, 2011)

hola elaficionado te falta poner qe transitor son el Q1 y el Q2 yo tambn kiero hacer una tira de leds audioritmico lo unico qe con 9 leds numas jaja


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

Los transistores so de uso general, por ej. BC548.

En el foro hay circuitos como tú quieres.
Usa el buscador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto tal vez te da una idea.
> 
> ...


y la corriente de consumo,todos estos led consumen alrededor de 6A,el lm alcanzara????
de los archivos te aconsejo el del optoacoplador,solo cambia el tic por un transistor de potencia que soporte cerca de 8A (MJ802)


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

100 hileras de 3 LEDs en serie consumen 2A, el LM350 soporta 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 100 hileras de 3 LEDs en serie consumen 2A, el LM350 soporta 3A.
> 
> ...


entonces cada hilera consume como si fuera 1 led solo..no sabia que en serie no se sumaban los consumos de los led (0.02A cada uno)


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

Los LEDs en serie tienen la misma corriente. Lo que se suma es el voltaje de los elementos en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs en serie tienen la misma corriente. Lo que se suma es el voltaje de los elementos en serie.
> 
> ...


que estupido,me habia olvidado de las lamparitas del arbol del navidad


----------



## Improvisado (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenos días. Quiero hacer un juego de luces Audioritmicas con las tiras de Led como muestro en las imagenes. Quiero que con la tecla, para un lado las luces queden fijas y para el otro sean audioritmicas. En el 2do caso funciona a  la perfección (dejando el negativo de la fuente AT sin uso), pero en el primer caso, no solo debo utilizar el negativo de la fuente (para que funcione la tira), sino también me hace una interferencia que llega hasta hacer pequeñas ondas en el monitor y creo que la potencia se CALIENTA.... En ambos casos, los negativos van todos juntos a la entrada de parlantes de la potencia/amplificador.
Lo que necesito saber es, en que le estoy errando en la tira de led, debo sacar el negativo para otro lado????. Pensándolo ahora, quizás le halla faltado volumen, osea, más volumen para levantar la tira (con el negativo de la fuente desconectado)....Gracias y espero haberme explicado. Buen fin de semana.


----------



## federicolabate (May 6, 2014)

Buenas, la entrada puede ser de 3 a 20v? Se puede usar un trafo de 12 o hay que rectificarlo?


----------

